# jd 1630 starting problem



## lalababa (Nov 30, 2013)

A few weeks ago the alternator stoped charging, and I replaced it (33A) with a 20/ 70 A . It charged and works fine for last 3 weeks even though i only use it 2 times a week for 1 hr. 
Today with a full battery
I turned on the ignition key and the red lights came on and then turned the other key that starts it but there was no response, none at all, nothing from the starter. I turned the ignition key more which operates the headlights and the headlights came on. Later today I did the same thing and there were no headlights. I tried the wiper and no wiper. Does this look like a ignition switch problem i.e that there is votage going to switch but not comming out?
I will test the starter to see if it's getting current tomo. Could having a higher Amp alternator damage wires/ switch etc?


----------

